# 400-EURO-PC mit Llano-APU ab Donnerstag bei ALDI Nord



## sfc (25. September 2011)

AMDs A-Serie auf Basis der Llano-Architektur erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit. Angeblich musste sogar Bulldozer anstehen, um Kapazitäten für den Prozessor mit integriertem Grafikkern freizumachen. Auch Aldi Nord setzt bei seinem kommenden Komplett-PC auf den preiswerten Multifunktionschip. Für 399 Euro erhalten Käufer einen auf 2,4 Ghz getakteten Vierkerner mit Radeon 6550D-Grafikeinheit. Dem zweitschnellsen Llano stehen 4 GB DDR3 und eine 1000 GB große Festplatte zur Seite. Neben USB-3.0 bietet der Micro-ATX-Tower einen Datenhafen zum Andocken von Festplatten. Im Lieferumfang enthalten ist neben einem Tastaur-/Mausset Windows 7 Home Premium in der 64-bit-Version. Die Windows-Lizenz miteingerechet, ist das System für einen Komplett-PC nicht zu teuer.

ALDI - Multimedia Angebote ab Do, 29. September


----------



## Hänschen (25. September 2011)

Diese verdammte Windows Lizenz, die reisst immer ein Riesen Loch in die Kasse ^^.

Wie war das nochmal mit der eingebauten GPU ? Medium Grafik Settings oder so in normalen Games ?


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

also das Angebot finde ich nicht schlecht. Ist ja ein kompletter Rechner, und allein die APU kostet rund 100€.

Da bleibt für ram, HDD, Gehäuse, nt et  nicht viel übrig.


----------



## Memphis_83 (25. September 2011)

"Brillante AMD DirectX® 11 Grafik" - hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Freakless08 (25. September 2011)

Hört sich garnicht so schlecht an.
Die Windows 7 Lizenz kann man doch auch an Medion zurückschicken und erhält dann Geld zurück.
Da gab es doch mal ein Gerichtsurteil ! (?)

Dann wird Linux draufgepackt.


----------



## JonathanWayne (25. September 2011)

Ach ich weiß nicht ... ich kenne jemanden der setzt seit Jahren auf Aldi-Rechner und ist immer zufrieden. Aber ich kann mich damit, genau wie mit allen anderne Fertig-PCs, nicht anfreunden. Da fehlt einfach irgendwas.

Aber 400€ erscheint wir wirklich günstig. Mal paar von den Dingern kaufen, auseinanderfriemeln und die Hardware einzeln verkloppen.


----------



## AMD (25. September 2011)

Ist ein wirklich gutes Angebot!
Die Llano Dinger können schon was und für 400€ einen ganzen PC der quasi startbereit ist, sicher in Ordnung


----------



## Sauerland (25. September 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Ist ein wirklich gutes Angebot!
> Die Llano Dinger können schon was und für 400€ einen ganzen PC der quasi startbereit ist, sicher in Ordnung


 
Ob das wirklich ein so gutes Angebot ist, mag ich bezweifeln.

Die Llano CPU ist ja mit einer GPU kombiniert, was man nicht vergessen sollte. Die dort arbeitende Grafikeinheit ist allerdings nicht zum richtigen Spielen, sondern allenfalls als Gelegenheitspieler mit niedrigen Einstellungen vorgesehen.  Dazu kommt, dass die CPU mit 2,4Ghz taktet und man lediglich 4x 1MB L2 Cache zur Verfügung hat. Also leistungsmäßig einiges hinter den Phenom II zurück steht.

O.K. alleine auf den Preis geschaut und ausschließlich für Schreibarbeiten mag das noch gehen, aber mehr, wie z.B. der Bearbeitung eines Urlaubsvideos oder einer besseren Bildbearbeitung, dazu scheint mir die Leistung zu gering.

Hinzu kommt dann auch noch die Leistungsaufnahme, denn der Llano ist ja nicht gerade als Kostverächter hinsichtlich der TDP bekannt.

Also ich persönlich würde mir den Rechner nicht kaufen und noch viel weniger in meinem Bekanntenkreis empfehlen, denn für ein Paar Euro mehr würde ich ein Zukunftsträchtigeres System zusammen stellen.

Gruß


----------



## X Broster (25. September 2011)

Den Rechner habe ich auch gestern beim Wochenend-Einkauf gesehen, super Preis. Mit dem wird man lange Spaß haben.

Llano kann aus Kostensicht der PC Industrie zu neuen Verkäufen animieren, find ich gut.


----------



## matty2580 (25. September 2011)

Für 399 Euro ist der schon schick.....
Zu diesem Preis hebt der Rechner sich aus den üblichen Mainstreamangebot hervor.

Und ein A8-3800 reicht für die meisten Anwendungen aus.....


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

Also Bild/Veideobearbeitung klappt mit dem Ding zweifelsohne. Die Leute machen das nicht oft, und dann auch nicht mit drölf Millionen Effekten etc. Man kanns auch echt übertreiben


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

ist halt nur noch die frage was für ein mainboard und welches Chinaböller-Netzteil da drin steckt 

sowas steht in den angeboten halt nie drin. 


preis ist natürlich top für das zeug was drin ist + windoof7


----------



## Dennisth (25. September 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> .....
> 
> O.K. alleine auf den Preis geschaut und ausschließlich für Schreibarbeiten mag das noch gehen, aber mehr, wie z.B. der Bearbeitung eines Urlaubsvideos oder einer besseren Bildbearbeitung, dazu scheint mir die Leistung zu gering.
> ...



Nix für ungut aber ich glaube kaum, dass Leute die Photoshop legal nutzen sich so einen PC kaufen wollen / werden.

Ist ein nettes Angebot aber wie gesagt: China-Böller-Netzteil


----------



## sfc (25. September 2011)

Ein ganz billiger Böller wird da nicht drin sein. Sonst hätte der keine 36 Monate Herstellergarantie. Oft ist da was von Delta drin. Die haben zwar keine herausragende Effizienz oder großartig Reserven, zuverlässig sind sie aber dennoch.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. September 2011)

Och, für die Leute, die einen nicht-Zocker Desktop zu Hause stehen haben wollen....finde ich das Angebot nicht "sooo schlecht"..., nix für mich/ meinem Bekanntenkreis......aber so durchaus...okay...
Ist natürlich klar, das in so einem Forum wie hier, einige bei dem Namen "Medion" allergisch aufmerken...


----------



## turbosnake (25. September 2011)

Dabei gehört Medion Lenovo, seit Juli 2011.

Ansonsten ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Leider steht nicht bei, welcher RAM verbaut ist, ich tippe daher mal auf 1333er, der halt nicht optimal für die Grafik ist.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> ist halt nur noch die frage was für ein mainboard und welches Chinaböller-Netzteil da drin steckt



Das ist ein Medion Rechner, also wird ein gute FSP drin sein und kein billig Schrott.
Komplett PC Hersteller können es sich nicht leisten Schrott NTs zu verbauen, es wäre schön, wenn das mal bei allen ankommen würde.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

wer als erstes herausfindet welches mainboard da drin steckt bekommt von mir 'nen i7 2600k


----------



## KrHome (25. September 2011)

Ich sehe keinen Sinn in dem Teil. Die Zielgruppe eines solchen PCs ist mit einem Notebook besser bedient und die gibt es auch schon für 500-600 Euro mit Llano Plattform. Das gleiche kostet der Aldi PC, wenn man noch den benötigten Monitor einberechnet. Billig Desktop PCs sind im Privatbereich seit es günstige Notebooks gibt tot.


----------



## Jan565 (25. September 2011)

Naja, so schlecht ist der PC nicht. Aber übertrieben teuer. Warum:

CPU 100€
Ram 20€
Board 50€
HDD 40€
Gehäuse 20€
NT 25€
Win 7 Pro 80€

machen 335€ für die gleiche Hardware und das sind mal eben 16,25% weniger als Aldi will. Oder man sieht es anders rum, 19,4% mehr bezahlt man, wenn man bei Aldi kauft.


----------



## KrHome (25. September 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Naja, so schlecht ist der PC nicht. Aber übertrieben teuer. Warum:
> 
> CPU 100€
> Ram 20€
> ...


 
Weil du die Hälfte vergessen/ignoriert hast! DVD Brenner? Maus+Tastatur? Datenhafendingens? Mitgelieferte Softwarelizenzen? Zusammenbau durch Techniker? Logistik? Garantieunkosten?


----------



## NCphalon (25. September 2011)

Eben, im Gesamtpaket is Aldi ziemlich günstig un für die nicht materiellen Sachen bezahlt ma eigentlich fast nix bzw. weniger als wenn man ihn selbst zusammenstellen und im Shop zusammenbauen und Aufsetzen lassen würde.

Hatten vor Jahren mal en Aldirechner mit 2,66GHz Northwood P4, der lief die ganze Zeit stabil, war kaum hörbar un jetz läuft er bei bekannten von uns. Mussten nur ma nach einigen Jahren das NT tauschen, aber jetz läuft er wieder.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. September 2011)

Weiß nicht was an der aus sage falsch sein soll ?!

Dx11 schaut einfach mal super aus !



Jan565 schrieb:


> Naja, so schlecht ist der PC nicht. Aber übertrieben teuer. Warum:
> 
> CPU 100€
> Ram 20€
> ...


 
Sry aber deine Rechnung Stimmt nicht !
Keiner von uns weiß wie viel Prozzet die von dem Ganzen Hersteller Rabat bekommen und was die noch alles im Lager haben. Was Win an geht das laden einfach drauf und fertig nix mit DVD dazu etc. Ich denke mal das bei dem Pc eine Gewinnspanne von ca 10 bis 25% ist für Aldi. Aber is nur eine Vermutung habe ja kein plan was der Pc für eine EK hat !


----------



## NCphalon (25. September 2011)

Aber net bei den Details mit denen DX11 Games flüssig auf dieser APU laufen^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. September 2011)

Das die APU keine Metro 2033 auf Max schafft is mir auch klar. Aber sachen wie Wow geht denke ich gut von der Hand !


----------



## spionkaese (25. September 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Das die APU keine Metro 2033 auf Max schafft is mir auch klar. Aber sachen wie Wow geht denke ich gut von der Hand !


Da kann man aber nicht von brilliant sprechen.
Das ist einfach nur matschig und kantig.


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. September 2011)

Hab schon so ein sys für den Vater eines Freundes zusammengestellt, läuft alles perfekt und am wichtigsten hat sich schneller DDR 3 erwiesen haben Spiele mit 1333 und 1866 getestet. 1866 is gefühlt doppelt so schnell.
Läuft eigentlich alles drauf, Metro und andere Grafikkracher laufen in 720p mit mittel bis hohen einstellungen flüssig


----------



## Ionenweaper (25. September 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Weil du die Hälfte vergessen/ignoriert hast! DVD Brenner? Maus+Tastatur? Datenhafendingens? Mitgelieferte Softwarelizenzen? Zusammenbau durch Techniker? Logistik? Garantieunkosten?


 
Was z. B. auch fehlt ist eine WLAN-Karte. Spart schließlich das verkabeln in der Wohnung. (Klar, vermutlich verbaut Medion ein Mainboard mit WLAN-Chip, aber da man das nicht kriegt muss mans vmtl. mit ner Karte lösen).

Also im Endeffekt ist man mit 400€ für den Komplett-PC schon ganz gut dabei. Definitiv ein System, was man Bekannten empfehlen kann. Kann man schließlich einfach mitnehmen und hat Support auf das gesamte System (und nicht auf einzelne Bauteile - das bringt den meisten Personen ja nichts).


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (25. September 2011)

Ohne Witz, das ist der perfekte Bürorechner! 36 Monate Herstellergarantie, was will man mehr? Für 399 € nen Klasse Teil!

Für mich Privat wäre das eher witzlos, da ich lieber selber "Hand" anlege und mir aussuche, was bei mir reinkommt...



Ionenweaper schrieb:


> Was z. B. auch fehlt ist eine WLAN-Karte.  Spart schließlich das verkabeln in der Wohnung. (Klar, vermutlich  verbaut Medion ein Mainboard mit WLAN-Chip, aber da man das nicht kriegt  muss mans vmtl. mit ner Karte lösen). .


 
ist doch ne Wlan Karte drinne... ich weiß garnicht, was du hast...


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Naja, so schlecht ist der PC nicht. Aber übertrieben teuer. Warum:
> 
> CPU 100€
> Ram 20€
> ...



DVD-Laufwerk vergessen, Maus+Tastatur auch vergessen. Und das NT wird sicherlich besser sein als das von dir veranschlagte 25€ NT. So schlecht sind die NTs in den Medion-Rechnern nicht. Die können halt genau das befeuern, was drin ist in dem Rechner.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. September 2011)

Also vom Preis her kann man nicht mekern und ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie schlechte Erfharungen mit Medion gemacht (ich weiß jetzt nicht ob da ein Medion  Mb verbaut ist... wenn ja sind die Sockel immer noch gedreht?)

@ Hannesjooo

1866 gefühlt doppelt so schnell ? sry aber ich merke zwischen 1333 und 1866 net so starke unterschiede bei den APUs, klar sie sind da aber doch nicht so extrem .


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. September 2011)

@ Blizzard_Mamba Es hakte hier und da mit 1333 bei manchen spielen und mit 1866 lief das echt flüssig wir waren richtig verblüfft. Ich sag ja gefühlt, war real bestimmt nicht so viel aber erst mit 1866 hats angefangen Spaß zu machen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. September 2011)

Stimmt schon da kann die geringe mehrleistung doch welten ausmachen besonders wenns um jeden FPS geht .


----------



## sfc (25. September 2011)

Ich muss jetzt lügen, aber bei den Bechnmarks, die die PCGH seinerzeit beim Test der APUs erstellte, waren iirc fast 20 Prozent Mehrleistung durch ddr1866 statt 1333 zu verbuchen. Der Unterschied zwschen 1600 und 1866 fiel aber recht vertretbar aus. Vielleicht ist Medion ja genau diesen Mittelweg gegangen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. September 2011)

Wie das waren 20 % . Ich glaube ich muss mein Testsystem mal überprüfen.... Bei meinen Benches kam ich auf durchschnittlich 9 % mehr, ich zweifle gerade an meinem Verstand...


----------



## sfc (25. September 2011)

Wie gesgat, war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Aber ich hab eben noch mal die Aufgabe 8/2011 aufgeschlagen. Sind wohl nur maximal 15 Prozent.


----------



## Fatalii (25. September 2011)

Ich finde das Angebot wirklich gut. ich habe es dem Vater meiner Freundin empfohlen.
Windows 7 ist dabei, Medion verbaut vernünftige Mainboards, Netzteile und Ramriegel.
Sicherlich wird da kein 80Plus Gold Seasonic verbaut sein, aber ein Chinaböller wirds sicher nicht.

Sofern er sich den PC kauft, werde ich euch mit Infos versorgen! Ich bin gespannt, ich will endlich
eine AMD APU in Aktion sehen. CPU-Z-Screenshots inkl. DXDIAG geben da sicherlich Aufschluss 
über RAM und MB und klar wird das Gehäuse aufgemacht^^

MfG Andy


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. September 2011)

@sfc
Ich habe jetzt meine alten Benchmarkergebnisse am start ich hatt bei vielen Spielen keinen Unterschied nur bei Starcraft2 hatte ich einen unterschied von 13% (auf einer 8 Playermap ) was jedoch vlt. auch an anderen Faktoren gelegen haben könnte. Die Print hab ich leider nicht atm. werde aber versuchen mich da noch ein bischen mehr einzulesen.


----------



## dustyjerk (25. September 2011)

Kein schlechtes Angebot, ich würde aber trotzdem fast jeden Komplett-Rechner einem Medion vorziehen! Allein wegen dem unglaublich schlechten Support! Andere Hersteller können das zu ähnlichen Preisen! hab zum Beispiel auf der Gamescom ein schönes Komplett-System mit A-3850 für 450€ gesehen!

Außerdem denke ich, das Medion hier mal wieder am RAM gespart hat, was sich ja bei APUs tatsächlich auswirkt!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. September 2011)

Was hattest du den für Probleme mit dem Service von Medion ? Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Medion wen es um Garantie für mein Notebook ging und die sind auch relativ Kulant. (Meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Liza (25. September 2011)

Also bei solchen Angeboten ist meist ein OEM Billig Mainboard und noch billiger Ram verbaut, da kann man lieber 50-100 Euro mehr ausgeben und hat so was langlebigeres. Ich halte allgemein nicht viel von den Aldi Angeboten, aber muss jeder für sich selber wissen.

Ich hingegen würde immer die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. September 2011)

Kann ich auch bestätigen Medion ist schon sehr Kulant.
BTT: Die ganze Llano-Familie an APUs ist der Hammer ich staune immer noch wie viel Leistung der A4-3300 hat. der Brauch sich nicht vor nem i5 Laptop verstecken. Hatte auch da allerdings HDD und DDR3 getauscht. Leistungszuwachs ca 25-40% je nach Anwendung/Spiel
Das System mit A6-3650 war so aufgebaut:
ASRock A75M-HVS FM1  57,-
AMD A6 Series A6-3650 4x 2.60GHz So.FM1 BOX  89,-
8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  58,-
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA  20,-
1000GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s  45,-
430W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ Bronze  44,-
ATX Rasurbo Basic & Case BC-13 Midi Tower  18,-
Ganze System hat 340 € mit versand gekostet


----------



## xdevilx (25. September 2011)

das große manko an Liano ist sein hoher stromverbrauch   und ich hab  hier jede menge medion rechner stehen. bei den meisten is das netzteil schrott und hat andere teile der hw mit gehimmelt  das gelbe vom ei isses sicher nicht. auch austatungen an anschlüssen etc ist eher nicht vorhanden   auch medion kocht nur mit wasser und muss was verdienen 
für 399€ baut man sich sicher selber was  besseres zusammen. aber für unbedarfte und faule  kann mans nehmen

wer mir ne größere firma zeigt in der medion rechner stehen bekommt nen keks


----------



## Jan565 (25. September 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was an der aus sage falsch sein soll ?!
> 
> Dx11 schaut einfach mal super aus !
> 
> ...


 
Gut man hat nicht alles drin. Aber wer hat heute noch keine Rechner mit etwas? Die Tastatur und Maus hat jeder liegen, rechne ich nicht mit ein. Für ein komplett Rechner ist das Teil nicht schlecht und ich würde ich auch empfehlen für welche die keine Ahnung vom selber bauen haben und einen soliden Rechner brauchen. Meine Rechnung bezog sich auf selbst zusammen bauen und da ist man deutlich billiger.
Die Software die da bei ist, kann man eh vergessen, meine Eltern haben den alten Aldi Rechner und da war nur müll bei und da wurde gleich mal Formatiert und der ganze kram von der Festplatte gelöscht. 
Die 3 Jahre Garantie habe ich beim selbstbau Rechner zum einen auch zum anderen bei einigen Teilen deutlich länger. Eine HDD hat 5-7Jahre zum Teil, der Ram hat mindestens 10 und eine CPU hat als Box immer 3 Jahre, also nichts besonderes!

Im großen und ganzen aber nicht das schlechteste Angebot was durch aus bei vielen zu empfehlen ist!


----------



## Hänschen (25. September 2011)

Letztens beim Aldi sagte die Kassiererin zu einer Kundin an der Kasse vor mir "das macht dann 200 Euro", da hab ich ganz schön dumm geschaut die hatte irgendwas elektrisches gekauft^^.

400 Euro an der Aldi Kasse zu zahlen fände ich echt mal Krass, nur noch getoppt wie damals an der Obi Kasse dieser reiche Sack mit seiner Tausende Rechnung weiss der Teufel was der auf seinen 2 Einkaufswagen draufhatte.


----------



## Kleebl00d (25. September 2011)

@ sfc/ Hannesjooo*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48816-hannesjooo.html*
in der aktuellen ausgabe der pcgh (10/11, seite 85) sind tabellen, die sich damit befassen;

bei bad company beträgt der unterschied zwischen 1333er und 1800er ram 31%! (von 29 auf 38 fps)
bei starcraft sinds immerhin 27% leitungszuwachs (von 11 auf 14fps, wobei das dann sicher gefühlt kaum was ausmacht...)

(das alles gilt aber nur bei llano, bei sb ist der leistungszuwachs etwa bei 3%)

viele grüße
kleebl00d


----------



## jules.m (25. September 2011)

geil finde ich wie die mit superlativen nur so herumwerfen 

LEISTUNGSSTARK,BRILLIANT,GROSS, GIGANTISCH!!!


bzw: warum soll der stromverbrauch der Llano so krass sein? Die leute vergessen wohl immer das da noch ne HD6550 mitnuckelt, dafür braucht er eigentlich fast nix. wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat auch pcgh dem Llano ein besseres W/Leistungs-verhältnis zugestanden als ähnlich leistungsstarken systemen.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

jules.m schrieb:


> geil finde ich wie die mit superlativen nur so herumwerfen
> 
> LEISTUNGSSTARK,BRILLIANT,GROSS, GIGANTISCH!!!


 

die müssen ihr zeugs ja irgendwie an den mann bringen. ich sag jetzt einfach mal die meisten die sich solche komplett-PC's kaufen sind mehr oder weniger laien und haben 0 ahnung.

und mit solchen "Satzverstärkungswörter" (hab ich aus Spongebob Schwammkopf  - nein, bin keine 12 Jahre alt aber der Schwamm ist kult) lässt sich das zeug besser verkaufen als wenn man schreibt: 
"Mittelmäßiger Rechner, auf dem ein paar Spiele mit niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen laufen"
Alles Marketing - und die Leute kaufens halt weils Gigantisch ist


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

Jo, das stimmt. Die Leute brauchen aber auch nicht mehr Leistung in den meisten Fällen, UND die stellen das Ding halt hin und es läuft. Nen PC selbst zusammenschrauben würde für die NIE in Frage kommen. Die wollen sich damit auch gar nicht beschäftigen. Das Ding soll laufen und gut ist. Dafür zahlen Sie auch einen Aufpreis, damit sich eben jemand anderes einen Kopf um solche Sachen macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jo, das stimmt. Die Leute brauchen aber auch nicht mehr Leistung in den meisten Fällen, UND die stellen das Ding halt hin und es läuft. Nen PC selbst zusammenschrauben würde für die NIE in Frage kommen. Die wollen sich damit auch gar nicht beschäftigen. Das Ding soll laufen und gut ist. Dafür zahlen Sie auch einen Aufpreis, damit sich eben jemand anderes einen Kopf um solche Sachen macht.


 
Der Llano ist für die, denen noch ein Pentium 4 samt Nvidia 6200 reicht, aber gerne doch mal was schnelleres haben wollen, weil die Full HD Filme doch mehr beanspruchen als gedacht.


----------



## needit (26. September 2011)

Ich hatte mal einen Medion. Ich war sehr zufrieden bis darauf, dass statt pci-e standart damals agp verwendet wurde -.-. und, dass der dvdbrenner net ging. mein vater hat ihn damals für mich gekauft und leider haben wir des erst zu spät gemerkt... allerdings habe ich das Teil vor nen paar wochen mal aufgemacht (mainboard war schon seit jahren kaputt) und die Stecker waren nicht richtig drinnen. Das passiert leider immer wieder und bei öffnen geht die garantie flöten oder so (glaube ich).

mfg needit


----------



## Do Berek (26. September 2011)

Also als Arbeits/Bürorechner mit HTPC-Eigenschaften würd ich ihn schon empfehlen,dass das Ding keine Zockermaschine ist dürfte ja wohl klar sein.
Aber für den 08/15 Alltagsbenutzer reicht der doch völlig,und der Preis ist auch ziemlich fair.


----------



## Master451 (26. September 2011)

Für Leute, die sich die Mühe sparen wollen, bei einem System die ganze Hardware einzeln zu bestellen und das ganze mühsam aufzusetzen alles, ist das doch ein vollkommen faires Angebot. Natürlich kommt man beim Einzelzusammenbau günstiger weg, da kann Aldi/Medion auch keine Wunder vollbringen. 
Hier hat man halt ein recht anständiges Office-System mit für fast alles ausreichender CPU-Leistung, die Grafik bietet Reserven für das eine oder andere Spielchen zwischendurch, natürlich nicht in vollen Details aber mal ehrlich, Gamer sind auch weniger die Zielgruppe für diesen Rechner. 

4GB Ram, 1TB-Festplatte, USB 3.0 (3x), vorne noch eSata, WLAN (bei selbstgebauten Systemen oft nicht vorhanden), HDMI, VGA. Was braucht man denn eigentlich mehr?
Dazu 3 Jahre Garantie, da kann man wenig falsch machen.

Die Netzteile als China-Kracher zu bezeichnen, finde ich etwas hart. Natürlich wird Medion da kein 80+-Platinnetzteil einbauen, und es sind auch vermutlich nicht so viele Reserven eingerechnet, d.h. es wird wohl ein 300W-Netzteil drinsein, 250W wohl nicht. 
Der Rechner ist ja weniger für Aufrüster gedacht, sondern für Leute, die den unter den Schreibtisch stellen und sich freuen dass er läuft. Die A8-3800 ist anscheinend ne CPU mit 65W TDP, das sollte dann zusätzlich sparsam sein.


----------



## Skysnake (26. September 2011)

so siehts aus.

Btw. off darf der glaub inzwischen auch maximal 0,5 Watt  ziehen. Die ganz ganz ganz billigen Chinaböller fliegen damit dann eigentlich schon raus. Ich denk mal, da ist ein 80+ drin oder so was in der Art.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (26. September 2011)

Hab vor kurzem nur Gehäuse, Lüfter und Netzteil ausgetauscht und bin auf ~250 Euro gekommen. Also wenn sich jemand diesen 400 Euro PC kauft, da kann man sich echt nicht beschweren. Klar, ich hab jetzt ein Markennetzteil, aber tja...


----------



## Sutekh (26. September 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt dann auch noch die Leistungsaufnahme, denn der Llano ist ja nicht gerade als Kostverächter hinsichtlich der TDP bekannt.


 
Wenn du die Lliano CPU rein mit normalen CPUs vergleichst mag dein Gedanke nachvollziehbar sein. Aber verglichen mit Systemen, die eine normale Grafikkarte beinhalten siehts schon wieder anders aus. Und eben genau darum gehts beim Lliano.


----------



## michelthemaster (26. September 2011)

Sutekh schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lliano CPU rein mit normalen CPUs vergleichst mag dein Gedanke nachvollziehbar sein. Aber verglichen mit Systemen, die eine normale Grafikkarte beinhalten siehts schon wieder anders aus.



Hi Kollege, nö, nicht mal so! Die verbaute Llano Apu hat NUR 65Watt TDP, für Cpu und die integrierte Grafikkarte, dass ist schon sehr sparsam.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## XXTREME (26. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wer als erstes herausfindet welches mainboard da drin steckt bekommt von mir 'nen i7 2600k



Wahrscheinlich wieder eines von MSI...wie immer .


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> dass das Ding keine Zockermaschine ist dürfte ja wohl klar sein.


 
ALDI-PC-Käufer: "Wieso, da steht doch brilliante DX11 Grafik!! Warum ruckelt Battlefield3 denn so?!?"


----------



## weizenleiche (26. September 2011)

Und für Windows 8 gibt es dann keine Treiber, weil das Board zwar von Gigabyte ist, das steht ja drauf, aber irgendwie doch nicht.


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ALDI-PC-Käufer: "Wieso, da steht doch brilliante DX11 Grafik!! Warum ruckelt Battlefield3 denn so?!?"



Oh man Battlefield Bad Company 2 läuft 1A drauf. Battlefield 3 läuft da nicht nöööööööö. Was soll der unsinnige Post den? 
Sarkasmus Mode ON:"Oh mein Gott der hat keine 6094352345034,1 FPS und ist von AMD das kann ja nur Müll sein....
Intel Besitzer.... nur keine Spur von ligenz!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. September 2011)

BF3 hat, wenn man den empfohlenen Systemvorausetztungen glauben schenken darf aber einen riesigen Hardwarehunger.
Aber ein Aldi-Pc käufer hat da sowiso nicht die Ansprüche bzw. wird garnet erst in die Grafikeistellungen des Spiels schauen oder da groß Kantenglättung usw. einschalten(ja ich kenn da so ein paar Kanditaten)


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2011)

Theoretisch sollte jedes Spiel das auch für Konsole kommt auf dem Rechner mit reduzierten Details auf 1280x720 flüssig laufen. Vorausgesetzt es wurde sauber programmiert/portiert natürlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Oh man Battlefield Bad Company 2 läuft 1A drauf. Battlefield 3 läuft da nicht nöööööööö. Was soll der unsinnige Post den?
> Sarkasmus Mode ON:"Oh mein Gott der hat keine 6094352345034,1 FPS und ist von AMD das kann ja nur Müll sein....
> Intel Besitzer.... nur keine Spur von ligenz!


 
BF3 wird ziemlich sicher nicht/sehr schlecht auf einer APU laufen wenn man sich die Anforderungen ansieht.
Und wo hab ich denn was für/gegen AMD oder Intel gesagt? Und warum hat der Hersteller meiner CPU etwas mit meiner "ligenz" zu tun? Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich halte eher diese ganzen aus der Luft gegriffenen Unfreundlichkeiten für einen unsinnigen Post 

Mir ists völlig egal wer meine Hardware herstellt - ich kaufe das, was zum Kaufzeitpunkt in meinem Preisbereich das schnellste ist. Das war mal AMD zu Athlon64 Zeiten und ist seit dem Core2 nunmal Intel... und wies aussieht wird AMD mit dem Bulldozer nichts dran ändern können. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Do Berek (27. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ALDI-PC-Käufer: "Wieso, da steht doch brilliante DX11 Grafik!! Warum ruckelt Battlefield3 denn so?!?"



1.Ich glaub kaum dass jemand der sich BF3 holt die Systemvorraussetzungen nicht kennt.
2.Wahrscheinlich war das mit der "ligenz" ein Wortspiel,welches Wort fehlt denn davor?


----------



## weizenleiche (27. September 2011)

do berek schrieb:


> [..]
> 2.wahrscheinlich war das mit der "ligenz" ein wortspiel,welches wort fehlt denn davor?:d


 
amd


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> 1.Ich glaub kaum dass jemand der sich BF3 holt die Systemvorraussetzungen nicht kennt.
> 2.Wahrscheinlich war das mit der "ligenz" ein Wortspiel,welches Wort fehlt denn davor?


 
1. Offensichtlich schon 
Naja vielleicht läufts ja noch grade eben auf nem Llano wenn man alles aufs Minimum stellt - auf Konsolen wirds ja auch irgendwie gehen.
2. Das ist mir schon klar - aber auch ein Wortspiel macht eine Beleidigung nicht besser^^


----------



## Hannesjooo (27. September 2011)

Ich werde es bald auf 5 verschiedenen AMD Systemen ausführlich testen. Teile Gerne Ergebnisse mit. 
@Incredible Alk Lass einfach diese §"!$"!§$% Angeblich und dann isses auch so Kommentare


----------



## derP4computer (27. September 2011)

Wenn mich mal wieder mein ahnungsloser Nachbar fragt, dann sage ich "Nimm den ALDI PC".

Bekomme ich jetzt einen Keks?


----------



## Charlie Harper (27. September 2011)

90% aller Spiele werden wohl drauf laufen, aber halt nicht in 1920*1200, nicht mit AA und AF und nicht mit hohen Details. Aber für 1650*1080 sollte es ausreichen. Das soll ja auch kein Spiele-PC sein sondern mehr ein Allround-PC. Sowas kaufen sich halt "Noobs", die sich nicht weiter mit Hardware beschäftigen (wollen) und einfach nen fertigen PC möchten, der für Office, Multimedia und ein bisschen Zocken reicht. 
Wie gesagt, 90% der Spiele werden laufen. Ein Großteil ist ja Konsolenports oder nicht unbedingt sehr anspruchsvoll was die Hardware angeht. Natürlich wird man damit kein Metro 2033 oder Crysis 2 zocken können, aber für Call of Duty oder Half Life 2 reicht es locker aus. 

@Hannesjooo: Du beleidigst andere User, du bist übertrieben sarkastisch und deine Rechtschreibung ist ne Straftat. Mehr will Ich zu deinen Kommentaren eigentlich gar nicht sagen, aber wenn du so weiter machst ist dein Account schneller gesperrt als du kucken kannst. Also halt lieber den Ball flach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich werde es bald auf 5 verschiedenen AMD Systemen ausführlich testen. Teile Gerne Ergebnisse mit.


 
Kannst du machen, auf die Ergebnisse bin ich neugierig.


----------



## Jan565 (27. September 2011)

BF3 Diashow auf einer APU.


Aber wenn man das Spiel schon mit AMD treibt, wie läuft denn BF3 auf einem 2600K HD3000 Grafik? -20FPS?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. September 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> BF3 Diashow auf einer APU.
> Aber wenn man das Spiel schon mit AMD treibt, wie läuft denn BF3 auf einem 2600K HD3000 Grafik? -20FPS?


 
Ich denke mal einfach - nicht. DICE wird wahrscheinlich irgendwo einen Riegel vorgeschoben haben dass das Spiel eine Meldung ausspuckt die den User darüber informiert, dass BF3 nicht entwickelt wurde um auf einer HD3000 in Sandy gut zu laufen. Wenn nicht und das Spiel startet gibts die bekannte Diashow oder nen Absturz schätze ich mal.

@Charlie: Da hast du schon Recht - BF3 wird auf einem Aldi-PC ja auch laufen wenns nicht grade ein sehr alter oder ein rein-Office Modell ist. Es gibt ja genug Möglichkeiten die Qualität des Spiels auf die Hardware anzupassen - nur eben mit gewissen Grenzen nach unten.


----------

